# dgui Inspires to Shoot Ariels



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So yesterday Darrel posted a video of him doing some speed shooting from 10m, which is farther out then he usually shoots. He said he was inspired by my shooting and I find that really flattering, even though he's much better than I am.

I figured that since dgui was willing to go outside his comfort zone because of something I was doing then I should do the same. With that in mind, here's my first on-camera ariel (and nearly my first of any kind). I know it's not all that impressive but I think I'll keep at it. Slingshot is my one-knife osage with double-per-side Simple-Shot small tubes.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ, I am looking to see your Aerial Shooting but unfortunately this video will not play on my Galaxy. But now that your Wing Shooting you will likely be spear heading other shooters interests in this area. 5he skys the limit for you. I will hazard to say that you will see a marked improvement in taking less time in your speed shooting because of shootin on the fly.
Thumbs Up to you MJ.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry you can't see it, Darrel! No experience with a Galaxy so I'm afraid I have no advice 

Here's the link from YT if you want to try to copy and paste:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvRx8HUxufk


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I love doing that it is a lot of fun! Great shot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going MJ!

Great to see people being flexible.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I love that sound of connecting with a can. Great shooting MJ. Hope you will continue in Aerial Shots.

A hat cam is easy to make so adding this video to encourage more Wing Shooting.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're shooting Ariel ?


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> You're shooting Ariel ?


Well, great minds must think alike because that's exactly what I thought when I saw the title of this thread.

KEEP MJ AWAY FROM THE MERMAIDS!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Aerial - I think.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> You're shooting Ariel ?


Take that, mer-ginger!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was out today shooting some AERIALS with my regular slingshot and some 5/16" hexnuts and was really on it! I hit something like 8/10 on that same can from the video.
This dynamic style of shooting is a ton of fun and a great break from tiny targets at regulation distance.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Not only for aerial videos but just cool point-of-view general target shooting as Dgui shows in much of his videos! (also Capnjoe) If one has high memory capacity smartphone (for video recording), which is lightweight, maybe some inventive forum members can make their own adaptor/mounts for hats or head strap version. This is commercial made one made for go-pro cam mounting only.










or









Okay, back to your regularly scheduled AERIAL shooting topic  ....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice head gear Zorro.

Trying to improve shooting technique sufficiently to get 3 mid air hits on a hard can.


----------

